
Ask HN: How do you store your important personal files? - karakanb
Is there a common way you store important personal digital files, such as 2FA security codes, passwords from very rarely used systems, scans of personal documents? I always have the feeling of getting lost storing these stuff, and losing 2FA auth codes would be terrible for me, so I am trying to scatter them around and email them to my other accounts, but at the same time I think this is not the safest way of doing things as this increases the potential vulnerability surface.<p>Do you have any service you use or practice you follow for these kinds of long-term storage&#x2F;file-keeping needs?
======
mikece
Personally I use KeePassXC on macOS, Windows, and Linux and MiniKeePass on iOS
and synch between all devices using iCloud Drive (I would use SpiderOak ONE
but that client doesn't allow uploading files from iOS and I do add entries to
KeePass from my iOS device). Keeping an offline backup (or four?) of your
KeePass database(s) in various locations isn't a bad idea; encrypting the
database backup(s) is also an option if you think you need it. And a printed
copy of the KeePass database password in a fire safe and/or safe deposit box
could be reasonable fallback recovery method as well.

As for the files themselves: Dropbox, iCloud Drive, Google Drive if you don't
worry about people at the storage provider being able to reset your password
and access your stuff; SpiderOak ONE if you want a zero knowledge cloud
storage provider (they aren't the only one, just the only one I've used).

------
bufferoverflow
KeePass.

